# Unterschied zw. Embedded Softwareentwicklung und SW i. A.



## kossy (13. Sep 2011)

Hallo zusammen !

Kann mir vielelicht jemand von euch kurz die größten signifikanten Unterschiede zwischen der Embedded Softwareentwicklung und der nicht embedded Softwareentwicklung erläutern?

Also fällt da spontan ein RISC (embedded) statt CISC (nicht embedded, also ein normaler PC oder Rechner, der zu hause stehen kann). Evtl. noch Big Endian (embedded) und Little Endian (nicht embedded).

Liege ich da ungefähr mit richtig?

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## TheDarkRose (13. Sep 2011)

S*****e, bist du der neue DennisXX?? Und vor allem, wo gabelst du immer dies Fehlinformationen auf?

RISC, CISC sind alles Mikrocontrollerarchitekturen also embedded. ARM fällt auch noch unter embedded. Pc Architekuren sind x86, PowerPC, Spark, etc.

Little Endian, Big Endian ist einfach die Reihenfolge der Übertragung von Bytes in einem Datenstrom.












Verdammt, geh doch mal googeln!!


----------



## dgfgfd (13. Sep 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> S*****e, bist du der neue DennisXX??


Er ist ehrlich gesagt noch schlimmer als DennisXX: Experte Kossy weiß Rat zu computer, Rituale und Physik
Entweder ist der so doof oder er will einfach nur trollen. Ich vermute letzteres.


----------



## Bartleby (13. Sep 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> RISC, CISC sind alles Mikrocontrollerarchitekturen also embedded. ARM fällt auch noch unter embedded. Pc Architekuren sind x86, PowerPC, Spark, etc.



Naja, ganz korrekt ist das auch nicht. RISC und CISC sind Prozessorarchitekturen, das hat mit embedded erstmal nix zu tun.
PowerPC und Sparc basieren auf der RISC-Architektur, X86 auf der CISC-Architektur.


----------



## TheDarkRose (13. Sep 2011)

Bartleby hat gesagt.:


> Naja, ganz korrekt ist das auch nicht. RISC und CISC sind Prozessorarchitekturen, das hat mit embedded erstmal nix zu tun.
> PowerPC und Sparc basieren auf der RISC-Architektur, X86 auf der CISC-Architektur.


Ja, so ist es genauer, aber egal. Er sollte einfach mal selber googeln.


----------

